# Where in Britain are we? A more detailed poll. A trailblazer to see if it works.



## shoreline (Mar 29, 2014)

Some of us , including me, enjoy seeing the wide scatter across the world of our members, as shown on our Worldwide Poll* " Where in the world are we"?.*

An idea has just come in however, for* a more detailed breakdown* of the Worldwide Poll result. How?

The idea is to build polls showing the scatter country by country. 
There is a phenomenal number of countries though.
To make the task easier, I have ventured the idea of anyone who already lives in an area not covered by the detail, to create a poll just for their own region? e.g. Southern Europe. East Africa. 
It is remarkably easy to get it wrong, and leave an area out for example. 
Better by far, I think, to create it if you know your own region, rather than trawling through an atlas in some other part of the world?
If we all have a go, ( if you do not have your region polled as yet ), then it can be launched.

So as a trailblazer, I have created one for Britain. 
It is a part of Europe of course, but on my world wide poll, I set it with the Atlantic Islands, in order to create a place for all Atlantic Islanders. : ) I am not sure where Icelanders would poll , but I imagine you might be Atlantic Islanders as well?? There is a lot to think through with this.

When you build your polls, please do not leave out the worlds islands. I don't know if you would like to consult the Parent Poll for a template of that?

I was caught between population density, or for going just for scatter. My interest is in scatter. 
Thus North America has many more members than a Pacific island of course, but everyone on the planet should have a go if they wish, by being represented, however small their land is .

Additionally, Britain is of course in itself a number of countries in its own right.

I made a prediction for the World Wide Poll.
For this little trailblazer called " Where in Britain are we?" I am not expecting many actually. : )
But we will see. : )

By seeing how it develops, you will be able to design your own regional polls avoiding some of any mistakes that I might make here?

Enjoy! : )

P.S. Comments have since come in, and have created some interesting perspectives. If you have the time, please take a look at the comments below as well. : )


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

there are more distinctions for that lil set of islands than regions of the entire United States :laughing:


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Norn Iron!


----------



## shoreline (Mar 29, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> there are more distinctions for that lil set of islands than regions of the entire United States :laughing:


You are right.

I think that I might ask it to be taken off. wiped. : )


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

shoreline said:


> You are right.
> I think that I might ask it to be taken off. wiped. : )


no need. part of the reason it is funny is because most of the those regions have very distinct cultures (like, Northern England seems like an E__P 7 while the greater London area is more 3-ish/1-ish and far more introverted)


----------



## shoreline (Mar 29, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no need. part of the reason it is funny is because most of the those regions have very distinct cultures (like, Northern England seems like an E__P 7 while the greater London area is more 3-ish/1-ish and far more introverted)


Thank you for your view point. This is hugely appreciated. Britain is highly diverse. The foundation of geology for a strong example, ( plus its British names of many epochs etc.) ; on this relatively tiny land has the most complex range of rocks, and tightly packed representation of nearly every age of deposition of anywhere in the world. If one had to construct a graph of that, it would equal many larger land masses elsewhere on the planet.
So it is with the people, who are really different in many ways, with customs, outlooks and dialects and more, within a small area ! The people are very aware of their regions, which is why I provided so many categories. 

In addition to that, you are SO right, and the areas do indeed reflect type characteristics as well!
Can anyone create a poll for that?

I have asked for a wipe, but maybe I might ask for a hold, in order to wait and see how it develops? 
It is important in a poll looking at say, scatter, or other effects, not to be blinded by scale of land mass or scale of population, but to consider those other possible regional factors as well. Anyone in North America might have other criteria to bring to this, which only they would, being local to their area, know?

So a big thank you for this consideration, and the start of a possibly interesting discussion as well! : )


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no need. part of the reason it is funny is because most of the those regions have very distinct cultures (like, Northern England seems like an E__P 7 while the greater London area is more 3-ish/1-ish and far more introverted)


I didn't notice this until I moved to Canada. Driving for hours and hours and hours before the ecosystem changes. Canadian shield, more Canadian shield, patch of marshlands, more Canadian Shield, more oooh! Prairie! Prairie. More prairie, more prairie, two days later, more prairie. Mountains! More mountains, more mountains. That's a lot of mountains. I'm rethinking this road trip idea, we should have taken a plane. Monemi, we could have been there three days ago if you didn't keep asking to get out of the car to stretch your legs every five minutes. It's a lot of sitting! 

Compared to England where, the land changes drastically in one WALK, never mind driving. Long drives have lots of things to look at to break up the drive. Yes there is diversity in Canada, but the distances are so far that the regional personality and accent changes happen extremely gradually. Driving in the US, the landscape changes faster than Canada, but it's still very gradual. 

I'd agree that London is more introverted than Northern England.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm from Down South England.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no need. part of the reason it is funny is because most of the those regions have very distinct cultures (like, Northern England seems like an E__P 7 while the greater London area is more 3-ish/1-ish and far more introverted)


So you think London is enneagram 3 / 1? That's interesting. So what mbti would London be I__J? Why is Northern England E__P? I've been to a few places around Northern England and the people there are really friendly.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> So you think London is enneagram 3 / 1? That's interesting. So what mbti would London be I__J? Why is Northern England E__P? I've been to a few places around Northern England and the people there are really friendly.


they seem much more lively and silly compared to the more formal London.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> they seem much more lively and silly compared to the more formal London.


Oh ok cool. Yeah it is really busy in London and people mainly just mind their own business. Are you from the UK or you have visited?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> Oh ok cool. Yeah it is really busy in London and people mainly just mind their own business. Are you from the UK or you have visited?


visited this summer


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Southern England


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

In French England
(no, not Québec)


----------



## shoreline (Mar 29, 2014)

I am back after many adventures and changes ... and look..

.. I see this poll after 4 years ... thank you all who joined in ! Thank you ! 

Between 2014 and now 2018 ... What a curious result ! What do you make of the result of this poll ?


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm from North Wales. Its a beautiful part of Britain with our coastal areas, beaches, mountains, forests, castles and rich history. We also vote Labour. I'm not a fan of the Welsh Assembly but it has kept the free NHS car parks, free medical prescriptions and we have also somehow managed to keep lower tuition fees than the poor(er) students of England. We are also very neglected by both the British Government and Welsh Assembly. We also have very good transport links to get across Wales and England. The train lines weren't designed to simply go from North to South to both Cardiff and London, they actually go from East to West across Wales too. We do have some good industry but a lot of our coal and steel industries were ceased a long time ago for a service/consumer economy that hasn't provided anything to the old industrial towns. We aren't a rich part of Britain and the workers are poor but we have more of a community than the likes of the dead eyed passengers on The Tube and the overcrowded melting pots in both Birmingham and increasingly Manchester with their horrid ghettos. You can more expect a "hello" or a "good morning" from a stranger.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks like there's a shitton of us in south and midlands England. Not sure why there are so few northerners here.

I grew up right on the southeast/west midlands border but currently live in the southeast, so I guess overall that'd make me a dirty southerner. Always in Gloucestershire though. My accent is kind of a weird blend of working class south and west midlands, like half-well pronounced and half-talking like I don't have any teeth.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Northern England. I am from Manchester.


----------



## Bigmouth (Nov 25, 2018)

Wolverhampton, which happens to be in the West Midlands twice. It is a woeful city, the worst part of the Midlands and maybe even England.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

This is an old poll, I think we should have a new one to keep up to date with the British.


----------

